# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  क्या गंजेपन के इलाज में उपयोगी है कैस्टर ऑयल

## xman

आजकल बालों के झड़ने की समस्या एक आम बात हो गयी है, अगर इसका जल्दी इलाज नहीं किया जाए तो ये गंजापन दिखाई देने लगता है। अगर आप भी इस समस्या से परेशान हो और ट्रांसप्लांटेशन जैसे मंहगे इलाज की सोच रहे है तो इससे पहले दूसरे प्रयोग भी कर लीजिए। गंजेपन की समस्या को दूर करने के लिए कैस्टर ऑयल आपकी काफी मदद कर सकता है। आइए हम आपको बताते है कैस्टर ऑयल कैसे आपके बालों को झड़ने से बचाता है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*गंजेपन के कारण*


गंजेपन की समस्या महिलाओं और पुरूषों दोनो में पाई जाती है, दोनों में ही गंजेपन के भिन्न कारण होते हैं, इसलिए इसके कारणों को जानकर आप आसानी से इसका इलाज कर सकते है। पुरुषों में गंजेपन की शुरूआत जहां कनपटी से होती है, वहीं महिलाओं में गंजेपन की शुरूआत बीच की मांग से होती है।
•    पारिवारिक इतिहास।
•    उम्र बढ़ने के कारण। 
•    सर्जरी, कीमोथरेपी या किसी दवा के प्रभाव के कारण। 
•    मेनोपॉज के कारण।
•    प्रोटीन व आयरन की कमी। 
•    अवसाद या वजन मे कमी।

----------


## xman

*कैस्टर ऑयल के फायदे* 


•    कम उम्र मे ही गंजेपन की समस्या से निजात पाने के लिए आप कैस्टर ऑयल का प्रयोग कर सकते है। ये आपके बालों को झड़ने से रोकता है।
•    कैस्टर ऑयल में रिसिनोलिईक एसिड  और ओमेगा- 6 इसेनशल फैटी एसिड्स होता है जो सिर में रक्त के संचालन को बढ़ाने में मदद करता है साथ ही बालों का विकास भी करता है।
•    कैस्टर ऑयल में एन्टी-वायरल,एन्टी-बैक्टिरीअल  और एन्टी-फंगल गुण से बालों की खुश्की की समस्या से भी राहत देता है। 
•    कैस्टर ऑयल सिर के भीतर गहराई तक जाकर बालों को मॉश्चराइज़ करने में सहायता करता है। इस तेल को लगाकर बालों को काला और घना बना सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*कैस्टर आयल को लगाने का तरीका*


•    कैस्टर ऑयल को हल्के हाथों से मसाज करते हुए अपने बालों की जड़ों में लगाए।ध्यान रहे तेल को बालों मे रगड़ें नहीं वरना बाल धोते समय तेल निकालने मे परेशानी हो सकती है। तेल लगाने के बाद आप पूरे सिर को ठीक से ढ़क कर रात भर के लिए छोड़ दे। 
•    सोते समय बालों को हल्का सा बांध कर रहे। रात भर में तेल आपके बालों मे पूरी तरह से बैठ जाएगा उसके बाद सुबह जल्दी ही बालों को धो ले।  
•    कैस्टर ऑयल का ये ट्रीटमेंट आप सप्ताह में एक बार कर सकती है। 7-8 बार दोहराने के बाद आपकों इसके नतीजे नजर आने लगेंगे। 
•    कैस्टर आयल थोडा गाढ़ा होता है इसलिए इसके साथ बादाम या नारियल का तेल मिलाया जा सकता है। ताकि इसे लगाने में आसानी रहे। इससे बालों को धोना भी आसान रहेगा।
इन तरीकों को अपना कर आप अपने गंजेपन से दूर हो सकते है। कम उम्र में गंजापन आपके आत्मविश्वास में भी कमी ला सकता है इसलिए समय रहते इसका इलाज कर लें।

----------

